

Segway Made from Lego Robot Kit Using Light Sensor For Balance - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/23/segway-made-from-lego-robot-kit-works-without-a-gyro-video/

======
yellowbkpk
I built a copy of the legway [0] 10+ years ago with the original Mindstorms
kit. It was pretty darn cool and behaved a whole lot better (no drift) than
this one. I even modified it to read a remote control so I could control its
forward/backward/turning movements.

[0] <http://www.teamhassenplug.org/robots/legway/>

------
regularfry
Looks like he needs to work on his drift a little, but otherwise this is
really dinky. By which I mean neat. By which I mean I'm off to buy some Lego.

~~~
bkudria
The drift, I think, is because he did not start the bot perfectly balanced. It
has no gyroscope, so it's not correcting towards up, it's correcting to the
initial light level when the program boots.

------
JoeAltmaier
Not really a segway; not even close. Just a feedback control loop in a cute
demonstration model.

~~~
almost
That's right! You can't even ride it!! And just you try playing segway polo on
it!!!! Useless!!!!!! ;)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Let me clarify: Segway innovated thru dynamic control systems that kept it
stable through a wide range of speed, attitude and control inputs. To label
something a "Segway" and then find out its just a simple feedback control loop
is something like bait-and-switch. I felt the article title over-sold the
actual article. Kind of like those highway signs that claim "biggest ball of
string in Minnesota". I felt cheated when I saw it.

